# How many roaches to feed two tegus?



## SamBobCat (Jul 3, 2015)

Soon i will be starting a dubia roach colony. i currently own two yearling tegus, one is 26" (female) and one is 30" (male). i know that the female will eat them for sure, but I'm not sure about the male as i just purchased him july 1st. My question is, how many adults do i need to successfully keep and maintain a colony big enough for two adult tegus?


----------



## Walter1 (Jul 4, 2015)

Not sure if it's worth it. In a few months or so, whole prey will be good staple with occasional chicken gizzards, etc.


----------



## SamBobCat (Jul 4, 2015)

Walter1 said:


> Not sure if it's worth it. In a few months or so, whole prey will be good staple with occasional chicken gizzards, etc.


not worth what? sorry i might be missing a part of that sentence. is it inevitable that my colony will eventually get too big?


----------



## Walter1 (Jul 4, 2015)

I'm sorry. What I meant was that it might be more economical to buy them as needed over the next few months than to breed them. Now, they'll eat roaches, turkey, etc., and in a few months they'll have outgrown them. I guess it ultimaty depends on how long and to what extent you want roaches in their diet.


----------



## SamBobCat (Jul 4, 2015)

Walter1 said:


> I'm sorry. What I meant was that it might be more economical to buy them as needed over the next few months than to breed them. Now, they'll eat roaches, turkey, etc., and in a few months they'll have outgrown them. I guess it ultimaty depends on how long and to what extent you want roaches in their diet.


well, theyre both somewhat small for their age (one being 26" at a year and 3 months old) and the smaller one wont outgrow them for a while, given that niether of them are at the biggest size roach quite yet. i have a guy thats going to give me a starter colony for free, which i think is much better than having to buy them all the time.


----------



## Walter1 (Jul 4, 2015)

I see what you mean. You're going to need about 100-200 at least to start I would think. Takes them a while to get young out and to size initially. Having done this with my tarantuls, I was surprised at how fast they bred but also how fast they disappeared from harvest.


----------



## jtrux (Jul 22, 2015)

I have a colony and at the size yours are, I'd avoid messing with it. They will consume a ton of bugs. Easier and cheaper to get them going on a diet of whole fish, eggs, and other items like that. I have several baby blues and they will go through tons of dubia a day if I let them.


----------



## SamBobCat (Jul 22, 2015)

it wont be every day and there will be much more to their meals than just dubias.


----------



## travistodd91 (Aug 7, 2015)

I can't get dubias but I get discoids and I love watching my Tegu chase them she's 26" and I still give her crickets as a treat once a week her staple is large hoppers but I thjnk she really likes the crickets and roaches plus it keeps her in shape  she loves her blueberries too only fruit she will eat


----------

